# Cipher Pharma (DND)



## bigbadbull (May 25, 2012)

Anyone get to ride on this today? I took some risk and cut in at 2.10 then got out on the high at 2.30. 

Volume isn't great, thoughts on what it might do tomorrow?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Traded the stock twice today; early in the morning and in late afternoon. 

Too bad you did not buy in the morning at $1.51 or under $2, but if you got in after 2 p.m., $.20 cents profit per share, or about 10% wasn't bad at all and it seems you captured the day's high, though a dangerous strategy; be careful not to make such trades so late in the day because if you could not exit, you never know what the stock would be worth the next day. 

I was surprised at the low volume, otherwise I would have been a little more aggressive today. 

Are you planning on buying/holding?


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Traded the stock twice today; early in the morning and in late afternoon.


Toronto.gal how many securities do you trade? Seems you have a piece of everything. Its really interesting


----------



## bigbadbull (May 25, 2012)

Yeah, i was watching it around the 1.75 mark and wasn't sure it would keep going but then I decided i would just get in and get out quick.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Dopplegangerr: I read a lot, from early in the morning until late at night, so I like to day-trade the news! [good news and bad sometimes] 

In the pharma sector, I hold/trade 3 stocks at the moment [now 4 with the above mentioned].


----------



## bigbadbull (May 25, 2012)

I'm attempting to daytrade but I don't have a set strategy yet, I'm using some technical analysis but I don't fully believe in the indicators. I have a couple investing books on order so I think those will give me some solid investing knowledge.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

bigbadbull said:


> I'm attempting to daytrade but I don't have a set strategy yet.


Then IMO, you should not be trading yet. If you're new to day-trading, you're starting with a *very risky/volatile sector.* 

Today you did fine, but next time, you might not be so lucky, and you could lose 1/2 your investment or more. 

- read & learn techniques that work for you
- practice several virtual trades 
- know what you're trading & be current with all related news, like earning release, etc.
- pay attention to volume & volatility
- know your risk tolerance/money/risk management
- have a solid plan/position sizing/entry/exit strategy
- be disciplined
- don't be greedy


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> I read a lot, from early in the morning until late at night, so I like to day-trade the news! [good news and bad sometimes]


What do you find are the best sources to get your news? I love reading but have so much trouble sorting threw all the garbage


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Dopplegangerr said:


> What do you find are the best sources to get your news? I love reading but have so much trouble sorting threw all the garbage


That's just it, you can't & must not believe everyone/everything you read.

Like learning investment techniques, reading/researching is no different IMO; you need to know all your sources/avoiding bias/doing your own independent analysis/legwork and finding reputable & knowledgeable analysts/authors/reports/websites that you understand/trust & ignore the rest [and save big time doing the latter]. 

What I always do, is compare various views & then go with the person I believe/trust the most [based on his/her track-record]. For example, when I was invested in Mutual Funds, even when most of the decisions were made by my then advisor [sigh], I wanted my funds to be managed by certain money-managers, who had a solid track-record and had been in the business for decades. One such example below:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...n-money-manager-of-the-decade/article1416065/

There are many great sources out there & it's up to you to find them! You recently criticized a poster here for 'saying nothing', but I would say to you, that most of what you need to know, you must learn/grasp it on your own and not expect to hear/learn it from others, especially not from an anonymous/free forum, where nobody has any obligation to tell you anything at all.

Some of the sources I follow for business & news are: CDN & international [other than US] newspapers/Bloomberg/CNN/InvestmentNews/Nightly Business Report/The Economist/The Wall Street Journal/The Washington Post, etc.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

bigbadbull said:


> I took some risk and cut in at 2.10 then got out on the high at 2.30.


A big risk indeed!

As you could see, after DND's pop of nearly +70% on Monday, not surprisingly the stock went down on Tuesday, so you did well to get out fast as the stock dropped to $1.56 before it began climbing up again the next day. 

At your purchase price of $2.10 [and depending on the # of shares you had purchased], you could have lost quite a bit in a matter of hours, so be very careful not to make such trades late in the day, especially when the stock has been purchased after a significant single day increase! Be smart and don't get burned.

Today, the price is still way above last Friday's closing of $1.25 following the approval of Absorica; currently sitting at $1.80 with a 40K volume [will likely drop below $1.80].


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

Toronto.gal there are so many tough lessons to learn for investing, the depth of it is incredible. I can see how people dedicate there life to something like this, it seems that there is no end to the learning. In most things in my life it is very easy to form opinions, in investing I feel like a child. I dont even know what I think or how to make my own decision about things, so I feel like I need to take things very slowly and build a good solid foundation. I need to accumulate my own internal screeners to make sense of things. I know there will be a learning curve to this and things will take time.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

'No end to learning' the business is right and hence never boring, if you're prepared to learn & it's your 'strong cup of tea' [quoting a friend of mine]. 

I have been a DIY investor for almost 3 years and still feel so klutzy sometimes, so yes, be patient & take your time learning. One of the mistakes I made early on, was rush a bit thinking the market would run away from me, but I promise you the markets won't expire while you're learning [just the prices may spring]. :hopelessness:


----------



## bigbadbull (May 25, 2012)

I've taken some of your advice Toronto.gal and started to formulate a strategy. . I'm freezing my real money account until I actually have a set plan in place for every trade I make. Most of my "investing" has pretty much been hopeful gambling so I have stopped that in hopes to trade when the reward is worth the risk. I'm starting to understand trading is pretty much all about finding the greatest reward for the least amount of risk. 

I'm reading 'day trading for canadians for dummies' as well


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

bigbadbull said:


> 1. I'm freezing my real money account until I actually have a set plan in place for every trade I make.
> 2. I'm starting to understand trading is pretty much all about finding the greatest reward for the least amount of risk.
> 3. I'm reading 'day trading for canadians for dummies' as well


1. That's great & I hope you mean it!
2. Capital preservation comes first.
3. +1 for reading, but don't miss the other versions as well, which I highly recommend: Investing for Canadians for Dummies/Stock Investing for Canadians for Dummies.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

If you guys ever come back, I would be interested to know how your respective strategies worked out.


----------

